# Rectificador trifásico



## proyecto.scara (Mar 13, 2006)

Necesito ayuda, tengo que implementar un rectificador trifásico que  transformadorrme una entrada trifásica de 380 V en una señal continua de 90 voltios. Si alguien me pudiera indicar como hacerlo, o algún lugar donde encontrar información acerca de la resolución de mi problema. Gracias.


----------



## Jose Manuel García (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola, pues te paso la direccion de la pagina de lectronica de potencia de mi carrera, he hehoc practicas con rectificadores y estan bien explicados ademas ahi hay información mas q de sobra , espero q te sirva. suerte! 

www.uv.es/emaset/iep00


----------



## proyecto.scara (Mar 14, 2006)

Muchas gracias, todavía no lo he mirado en profundidad, pero estoy seguro de que me será útil. Espero poderte devolver esta ayuda.


----------



## juanmalegre (Mar 14, 2006)

Yo estoy buscando un circuito similar pero el problema del link que mandaste es que no brindan el circuito de disparo y no se con quienes deben estar en fase, hablo del rectificador trifasico contralod de onda completa con 6 tiristores.

En internet he encontrado varios circuitos de disparo pero mi problema es quien esta con fase con quien, por eso mi duda. ya que no he encontrado un cricuito rectificador trifasico controlado de onda completa con todo y su circuito de disparo, solo he conseguido similares a los que habian en el link que brindaste.


Si pudieras solucionar mi problema te lo agradeceria.

Disculpa si fui repetitivo pero quiero hacerme entender


----------



## Jose Carlos Mata (Abr 17, 2009)

hola! 

yo busco un circuito de disparo para los scr solo para tener una idea de como hacerlo.... ayuda!


----------

